# Ability to lock sources



## Drkylec (Aug 26, 2015)

I think it would be a great idea if there was a lock feature for when editing a scene. Sometimes it is a pain to click on a smaller source overlaying another source and you end up dragging the wrong one or editing the scale of the wrong one etc. I think it would be nice to see a lock feature to stop them from being moved while locked and edited. this seems to be a missing feature in a lot of these streaming software and i think you guys should get on it first it is a small and dumb feature yet can also make things less aggravating. Just thought I would throw this out there and thank you for your time.


----------



## obsgyn (Sep 9, 2015)

Absolutely. Two things I'd really like to see back in OBS MP:

1. Let me lock individual resources in each scene.
2. Let me group resources together (like selecting multiple units with the mouse and SHIFT or CTRL key in an RTS) and drag them around.


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2015)

Aware of it, will have both 1 and 2 at some point.


----------

